# Healthier Traction Compound?



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Does anyone know of a relatively safe low odor traction compound for foam tires? 

Currently using Trinity Zip Free and after I get some on my hands I swear I can taste it. If this is real that means it is being absorbed by my skin. I would like to preserve my health as much as possible. Considering I have raced for 15 years now and use to hose my motors (and hand) down with motor spray I dont know if its possible. 

I have quit using motor spray all together in favor of ethyl alcohol for health reasons....


----------



## 20TN40 (Sep 1, 2003)

Check out Niftech. It is completely odorless and works great on foam tires.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Pat -- some local racers use SUNTAN LOTION... Most commonly, Coppertone 35-45 spf... The spf DOES matter -- it seems the ingredient that contributes to the spf is a part of what makes it work for traction...

I've tried it and it does work, but it is enough "different" in the ritual that I use the smelly Paragon or Racer's choice TQ when I can...

Coat the tire tread with the lotion, let it "set" for a few minutes (5-10), then wipe off very thoroughly and race! It actually makes the tires feel "tacky" when you do it right, and it softens the foam enough for the traction to last all race (4 min. oval) -- I tend to doubt if it would hold up for 8 minute 12th scale onroad, though..?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Might give that a try. I am racing micros with foams, I can get away with only applying it every other race. If I do it every race I have too much traction. If I dont put any on the fronts I push but If I just sauce the inner 1/4 of the fronts its too twitchy and hooks a little. 

So I am looking for just a little more traction, and not damaging to my health. 

I never was any good at the ritual anyway and had a hard time achieving a consistant feel from race to race.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Pat - I'd say it sounds like it would be worth a try...

Not only does it have a nice pleasant smell, but the suntan lotion actually makes your skin feel nice and soft -- it's GOOD for you! :thumbsup:

I would just put a few dabs on the tire, then use my fingers to "paint" the part of the tire I wanted. To wipe it off, since it is thick and gets "tacky", I would either use some old hand towels (real cloth) or those heavy duty blue (paper) "shop towels"...

Some guys used to swear that the absolute best to use was (Coppertone) "Water Babies" -- (spf45) in the PINK bottle...


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

patcollins said:


> Might give that a try. I am racing micros with foams


I run a brp with foams.. of course when I can i use the Paragon stuff. I tried the suntan lotion once, the results were more consistant (stayed on longer) but didnt make it as tacky as the paragon did.... just remember to wait long enough for it to soak in, then wipe it off.

must say though.. the looks you get sometimes when they see you whip out that pink bottle of suntan lotion indoors. (and it smells a whole heck better)


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

LOL! You think you get looks at the track -- try walking into Wal Mart in Winter and asking where the suntan lotion is...


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I think that is just what I am looking for, tried some on some old dried out tires and it does just what I want. 


Of note, I tried goo gone and all it did was cleaned the tire and then made it slick. Thought for sure it would work with all the black that came off the tire on the rag. Smells good though.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

patcollins said:


> I think that is just what I am looking for, tried some on some old dried out tires and it does just what I want.
> 
> 
> Of note, I tried goo gone and all it did was cleaned the tire and then made it slick. Thought for sure it would work with all the black that came off the tire on the rag. Smells good though.


hmm becareful.. for some reason.. on orange micro tires, it almost ate off all the foam when i used goo gone. it just like started to "deteriorate" (sp) the foam in my hands.. *shrug* 

must say the smell is addicting.

_(i think the r/c business gets us addicted to "smells"... the smell of wintergreen, the smell or orange, the smell of burning batteries... no wait.... errr.. )_


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

So you've tried goo gone for traction compound. I use to use it for rubber sedan tires. 


I think that I am going to give the suntan lotion a shot. I will really love to get rid of the chemical smell of the Zip Free.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Pat -- do us a favor and "report back" after you try it...


----------



## bulitbill (Sep 24, 2002)

clean your tires with windex then apply WD-40 let it sit a few then wipe off, works great doesn't smell bad either.

bulitbill


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

some may not know it but paragon has been proven in chemical testing to be the safest tire traction available... to bad it stinks so bad he he.. but i love it..


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

how about just wearing laytex gloves. they are cheap.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Our track only allows "odorless" compounds but I find that the odorless ones have a very strong chemical smell. Living in an apartment unless I keep my car in a ziploc baggie and then in a rubbermaid container it stinks up my apt. When I open that rubbermaid container I about get knocked over. 

Wearing gloves isn't always practical, after all I shouldn't be getting any on my hands in the first place its just incidental contact. I know when its happened cause I can taste it in the back of my mouth afterwards.


----------



## redheat8 (Dec 7, 2004)

WD40 , Simply Green are some other products that work on foams, RED


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

wintergreen smells good.. hrmm....











RCMutts

ps. happy holidays everyone.

pps. i tried some suntan lotion. interesting grip... kinda sticky.. but not as much.. but driveable.. hmmm seems to pick up dust alot.. ;|


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Pat try Corally Jack the gripper. it is oderless.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I've found that the Jack the Gripper and the new Paragon Traction Action smell about indentical except for the Paragon having a bit stronger of an aroma. How they figure these compounds are "ordorless" is beyond me.  I don't think anything this side of water that has a chemical in it can be made "odorless".


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

yah I know I think that stuff reeks worse than the old paragon. I don't mind the wintergreen smell. and it is good in coffee too!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

My sig says it all.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I repeat Paragon is not allowed at my track. 

And while the main ingrediant oil of wintergreen is not harmful there are "other" ingredients including a fairly strong solvent. By nature solvents are not good for you. Prolonged exposure cause nervous system problems, liver problems, cancer 

I saw that so called scientific study and it was pretty much a guess by some guy that only knows one chemical for sure that is being used and that is oil of wintergreen.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Foam tires 1/12th and 1/10th you can use both coppertone 45 or hand cleaner (without pumicle).Then I've got my own traction stuff with afew other things added that I've been using for many years. Anyway I let the lotion set up time it's 5 minutes before race time and wipe it off.WD 40 also works well. For rubber tires go to NAPA and get the blue bottle of liquid belt dressing.


----------



## ovalcharlie (Nov 12, 2002)

racers choice 7011 the orange stuff. it does not smell up the place like some of the others. this is all we use at our track.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

After sunday I will let you know how the SPF 45 sunscreen works. 

I use to use handcleaner on dirt oval foam tires back in the day, worked ok. 

Way back in the day I went to the drug store and bought oil of wintergreen and mixed it with lacquer thinner for traction compound. It seemed to work even better than paragon on the dirt. 

Anyone ever try ben gay on their tires?


----------



## J_Bone (Nov 17, 2004)

I've been using the Jack the Ripper by Team Corally. They seem to work great on foams. 
Since I've been indoors all summer (Arizona heat @110), my street tires got a bit dry and hard. I used it on those and it worked great on rubber too. I didn't expect it to work that good on rubber. :thumbsup: 

It doesn't saturate the whole room, but there is a chemical smell I dont' like. I like the smell or Paragon better.......


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Boycott the tracks that ban Paragon. They are a threat to our freedom of grip!!!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Unfortunatly you'd be boycotting a LOT of tracks because it seems more and more are only allowing "oderless" traction additives to be used.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

For me, the problem is that I "suspect" that Paragon GFx is "safer" than many of the "odorless" ones...


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is the MSDS for Oil of Wintergreen (used in Paragon):

MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEET
General Information - - - Company's Name: The Chemistry Store Company's Address: 520 NE 26th Court Pompano Beach, FL Company's Emerg Ph #- 1-800-535-5053(Infotrac) Company's Info Ph #- 1-888-224-1430
33064
Date MSDS Prepared: 7/26/99

PRODUCT NANE: Methyl Salicylatte (Synthetic Wintergreen Oil) - 

Ingredients/Identity Information 
- -Ingredient:
METHYL SALICYLATE Percent: I 00 NIOSH (RTECS) Number: V04725000 CAS Number: It 9-36-8 OSHA PEL: NOT ESTABLISHED
ACGIH TLV: NOT ESTABLISHED Other Recommended Limit: NONE RECOMMENDED

Physical/Chemical Characteristics
Appearance And Odor: COLORLESS LIQUID WITH WINTERGREEN ODOR Boiling Point: 433F, 223C Melting Point: 15.8F,-9.OC Vapor Pressure
(MM Hg/70 F): I @54C Vapor Density (Air-- 1): 5.24 Specific Gravity: 1. 1 80-1.185

Fire and Explosion Hazard Data
Flash Point: >200F,>93C Flash Point Method: CC Lower Explosive Limit: NO Upper Explosive Limit: NO Extinguishing Media: CARBON
DIOXIDE, FOAM, DRY CHEMICAL. Special Fire Fighting Proc: NONE
Reactivity Data
Stability: YES Cond To Avoid (Stability): AVOID HEAT & FLAME. Materials To Avoid: AVOID STRONG OXIDIZING AGENTS. Hazardous
Decomp Products: BURNING LIBERATES CARBON MONOXIDE, CARBON DIOXIDE & SMOKE, Hazardous Poly Occur: NO Conditions To
Avoid (Poly): NOT APPLICABLE

Health Hanrd Data
LD50-LC50 Mixture: TLV: NONE ESTABLISHED Route Of Entry - Inhalation: YES Route Of Entry - Skin: YES Route Of Entry - Ingestion: YES

Health Haz Acute And Chronic: MAY BE IRRITATING TO SKIN/EYES.HARMFUL IF SWALLOWED.DRINKING RELATIVELY SMALL AMTS
(10-30MI)HAS CAUSED POISONING & DEATH SIMILAR TO THAT SEEN IN ASPIRIN POISONING. Signs/Symptoms Of Overexp: TARGET

ORGANS EFFECTS:
REPEATED DAILY APPLICATION OF LARGE AMOUNTS TO SKIN OF RABBITS HAS CAUSED KIDNEY DAMAGE.
EFFECTS IN HUMANS UNKNOWN.
EXCESSIVE EXPO MAY RESULT IN SIMILAR EFFECTS. REPEATED DOSING ORALLY/DERMALLY OF LARGE AMOUNTS TO RATS HAS CAUSED REPRODUCTIVE EFFECTS. EFFECTS IN HUMAN ARE UNY-EXCESSIVE EXPO MAY RESULT IN SIMLAR EFFECTS

Med Cond Aggravated By Exp: NONE SPECIFIED BY MANUFACTURER. Emergency/First Aid Proc: INHALTROVIDE FRESH AIR. EYE: IRRIGATE W/WATER @LEAST 15MINS.IRRIT PERSISTS OBTAIN MED ADVICE.SKIN:WASH W/SOAPIWATER-IRRIT PERSISTS
OBTAIN MED ADVICE.INGEST:RINSE MOUTH W/WATER.INGEST MILKJNDUCE VOMITING UNTIL VOMIT IS CLEAR.OBTAIN MED ADVICE.

Precautions for Safe Handling and Use
Steps If Mat] Released/Spill: REMOVE SOURCES OF IGNITION,ABSORB FREE MATL ON SAWDUST, SAND, OTHER ABSORBENT MATL.
DISPOSE OF IN APPROVED MANNER. 

Neutralizing Agent: NONE SPECIFIED BY MANUFACTURER. 

Waste Disposal Method:
INCINERATE OR REMOVE TO LANDFILL IN ACCORDANCE WITH LOCAL, STATE AND FEDERAL REGULATIONS, 

Precautions-Handling/
Storing: KEEP AWAY FROM HEAT/FLAME. PROVIDE ADEQUATE VENTILATION. KEEP CONNTAINERS TIGHTLY CLOSED WHEN NOT IN USE

Other Precautions: NONE SPECIFIED BY MANUFACTURER.

Control Measures
Respiratory Protection: NOT USUALLY REQUIRED. Ventilation: MECHANICAL. Protective Gloves: PROTECTIVE GLOVES 

Eye Protection:
CHEMICAL GOGGLES


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

patcollins said:


> After sunday I will let you know how the SPF 45 sunscreen works.


I accidently left some spf 45 on some old foamies over the whole weekend.. eep! they are super soft now.. not tooo tacky.. and the foam isnt falling apart. sure reconditioned it well... :|

my two and half cents.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Well I guess I owe y'all a report. 

The Coppertone Oiless SPF 45 sunscreen that I had used this weekend worked excellent on my X-Ray M18 tires. It provided just the right amount of bite, I dont think my car ever ran better. It even gave me just the little bit of traction I needed on the Mini T tires too. 

Soon I will have my 12L3 together and get to try it on 12th scale tires. I will never again use real traction compound on a 4wd with foams because I have always thought it gave too much traction for them.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Pat -- Thanks for the "report" -- that is very good news! I think we all fall prey to just always doing that same-o-same-o... We need to try new things for special cases...

A quote I picked up at work: "If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you always got..."


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Another successful wekend with the SPF45. Wish I discovered this stuff earlier, its perfect for my application.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

How are you putting it on tire, time prior to the next race, wipe off or let it sit, whole tire, 1/2, inside etc?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I tried the SPF45 lotion this past weekend and it seems to work well. Was a little nervous cause when I first applied the stuff it was almost like iI just put water on my tires. Just felt real wet and no stickem. After a few minutes after the lotion started to dry the tires felt a little softer and sticky. Did a final wipe down and ran it on the track. Tires felt good through the whole race. Not quite as sticky as paragon but pretty darn good.

RC


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Roadsplat said:


> I tried the SPF45 lotion this past weekend and it seems to work well. Was a little nervous cause when I first applied the stuff it was almost like iI just put water on my tires. Just felt real wet and no stickem. After a few minutes after the lotion started to dry the tires felt a little softer and sticky. Did a final wipe down and ran it on the track. Tires felt good through the whole race. Not quite as sticky as paragon but pretty darn good.
> 
> RC


i know this sounds wierd, but i put the lotion into a lil container (like a used testors or tamiya bottle)










then i just paint it on really lightly.. then use my thumb and massage it in.

*shrug*


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

rcgen said:


> How are you putting it on tire, time prior to the next race, wipe off or let it sit, whole tire, 1/2, inside etc?


On my M18 I put it on my tires about 15 minutes before the race and massage it in. I dont put too much on so I dont even have to bother wiping it off. 

I do the entire rear and the front inside 1/3 once a day.

On my mini T foams I just put it on once a day. 

In my opinion the "ritual" is less important with suntan lotion than traction compound. I never could get a good ritual going for traction compound.


----------

